# C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software



## 1552 (Feb 2, 2000)

In an ongoing effort to develop quality software for forced-induction applications, C2Motorsports would like to introduce our long-anticipated OBD I software solutions. Many have come to regard C2 as an innovator in the realm of tuning for forced-induction Volkswagens.

For More Info: http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software ([email protected])*

Is that on C2's Stage one VR turbo kit?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software ([email protected])*

Car specs:
Obd1 Mk3 VR6 Golf (owned by The BIZ)
Stock motor (no internal changes, no spacer HG )
T4 60-1 turbo (.58 Hot side)
2.5" TT exhaust system
Boost : 9-10psi
Pump gas.

Software Specs:
OBD1 Mk3 Golf/Jetta specific code
24x24 Fuel and ignition maps added
O2 loop control added (on when in vac, off when in boost)
36# inj.
C2 large MAF housing
NO CEL's : Full emissions compliance

Big UPs to Jacob Harris. 
He did the code mods. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Big UPs to Frank 'The Biz' Bisogno. 
He stepped up with the car and the patience to wait while I made tuning software. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Stay 'tuned'...
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (Jefnes3)*

Come on your not even going to put up the A/F's? I assume that is a p-trim?


----------



## lithguy (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (VRQUICK)*

does this mean you can make a chip for my 3.0T with low comp?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (lithguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lithguy* »_does this mean you can make a chip for my 3.0T with low comp?

Sure, got a coilpack?
Bring it up to CT.
Jeff


----------



## VR6-JettaIII (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (Jefnes3)*

now you guys really need to make something for an OBD2 2.0 turbo







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (VR6-JettaIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-JettaIII* »_now you guys really need to make something for an OBD2 2.0 turbo







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

agreed 

also may we please see the AFR


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Thanks to the Vortex........*

I would like to first take this opportunity to thank Brad and everyone at the Vortex for helping C2 bring this GREAT news to the public. As we have ALL come to know, the Vortex is on the cutting-edge when it comes to bringing the best VW related information to the public.....
I would also like to encourage everyone to post any questions or comments here regarding our newly released C2 software; we will do our best to answer ALL questions in a direct and timely manner..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There are several ways to enjoy your C2Motorsports' software:
1. It can be purchased as an OBD I Fueing Kit, directly from C2Motorsports or from any C2 authorized reseller. This fueling kit will include the C2 Billet MAF housing, and the C2 OBD I EPROM (you can ship us your ECU and we will solder in a socket and install your chip). *MSRP: $449*. We also carry all appropriate fuel injectors, K&N filters, and silicone couplers for your one-stop shopping needs.
2. C2 software can also be found in the VR6 Turbo kit from Kinetic Motorsport. Kinetic offers both OBD I and OBD II kits for the VR6 cars. Turbo kit include the C2 software making it the easiest, and most reliable VR6 Turbo Kit to install as it comes 'pre-tuned'









I have invitied represtation from both companies to monitor this thread, in order to post relevant answers to your questions.
If there is anything further that I may do for anyone, or if you would like to purchase our newest FI software, please do not hesitate to contact us, or one of our resellers:
Email C2 Sales click here 
Authorized Resellers:
C2Motorsports
Kinetic Motorsport
QMR Motorsports
S&L Imports
Unforgettable Sound and Performance
Thanks,
Chris Collier
C2Motorsports




_Modified by C2Motorsports at 11:22 PM 12-17-2004_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Good stuff, 
Congrats guys!!!!








I'll see you in Ct soon, Jeff! 
Later,


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
...don't worry, you are on our list







......

C2

...now don't be a tease! How about *OBD1* 2.0 T?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (KeithVH)*

I'm glad I waited. So what's the price?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Teutonic (Jun 19, 2001)

Does this mean the C2 SC kit for OBDI (specifcally: VR6 Corrado) is now for sale?
TT


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Teutonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Teutonic* »_Does this mean the C2 SC kit for OBDI (specifcally: VR6 Corrado) is now for sale?
TT

WHAT HE SAID!!!


----------



## sims159914 (May 14, 2003)

i second that what about obd1 2.0T?????


----------



## fstedie (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (Teutonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Teutonic* »_Does this mean the C2 SC kit for OBDI (specifcally: VR6 Corrado) is now for sale?

yeah but I think it applies to coilpack vehicles only and not distributor


----------



## -Norbert- (Jan 12, 2003)

*RE:*

Im still waiting for the software for OBD1 dizzy


----------



## turbo12v (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: RE: (-Norbert-)*

I am in....... I can't wait to get the car on the road and drive it. this is the last thing I have been waiting on. wooohooo


----------



## secret society (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Car specs:
Obd1 Mk3 VR6 Golf (owned by The BIZ)
Stock motor (no internal changes, no spacer HG )
T4 60-1 turbo (.58 Hot side)
2.5" TT exhaust system
Boost : 9-10psi
Pump gas.

Software Specs:
OBD1 Mk3 Golf/Jetta specific code
24x24 Fuel and ignition maps added
O2 loop control added (on when in vac, off when in boost)
36# inj.
C2 large MAF housing
NO CEL's : Full emissions compliance

Big UPs to Jacob Harris. 
He did the code mods. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Big UPs to Frank 'The Biz' Bisogno. 
He stepped up with the car and the patience to wait while I made tuning software. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Stay 'tuned'...
Jeffrey Atwood

Way to go Jeff.. I guess it is time to by a vr6 again!!!


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: RE: (-Norbert-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-Norbert-* »_Im still waiting for the software for OBD1 dizzy









WERD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lithguy (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: RE: (Buddha92SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buddha92SLC* »_
WERD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Software Specs:
OBD1 Mk3 Golf/Jetta specific code
24x24 Fuel and ignition maps added
O2 loop control added (on when in vac, off when in boost)
36# inj.
C2 large MAF housing
NO CEL's : Full emissions compliance


Can you use #30 injectors w/ this software? or strictly #36?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (vw vintage empire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw vintage empire* »_
Can you use #30 injectors w/ this software? or strictly #36?

This particular software was designed on 36# so I figure there is nothing right now for 30#.
Just a guess...
Later,


----------



## lithguy (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (nater)*

A/F ratios?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (vw vintage empire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw vintage empire* »_
Can you use #30 injectors w/ this software? or strictly #36?

36# inj.
We (car owner and myself) decided this was the best sizing for his
goals.
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## FrankTheBiz (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (Jefnes3)*

Jeff is a chip god ! Other chip tuners should take a lesson from jeff!Thanks talk to you soon Jeff!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (lithguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lithguy* »_A/F ratios?


We are presently working on relocating the Wide Band sensor to the exhaust of the head so that we can provide updated, accurate AFR numbers to go along with our dyno plot.
The sensor that we had was at the tailpipe, and does NOT accurately represent the AFR numbers. The rest of the power numbers are textbook, so we can only assume that as in our OBD II software, the AFR numbers are right on.....and dead straight







As soon as we have them available, we will post them to view.
Thanks for all of the compliments regarding C2 and our newest software product; We appreciate everyone's support, and will continue bringing the best 
C2 products to market throughout the new year









Chris
C2


----------



## lithguy (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (C2Motorsports)*

will you be able to offer a program for dizzy equiped obd 1 cars?


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Software Specs:
OBD1 Mk3 Golf/Jetta specific code
Pump gas. 

2 questions.
1) When you say "Golf/Jetta specific" does that mean it will only work with Golf/Jetta ecu codes?
2)"Pump gas" would be what octane? (91 octane is the highest pump gas here in California)


----------



## Scrubby_4 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (vw vintage empire)*

Do you guys need a test motor for the OBD1 dist Software?


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (Scrubby_4)*

oh man, there is alot of people waiting for dizzy stuff. I really hope the get that ish done sometime soon....if it all
mad props to c2....good company for sure


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (vw vintage empire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw vintage empire* »_
1) When you say "Golf/Jetta specific" does that mean it will only work with Golf/Jetta ecu codes?
2)"Pump gas" would be what octane? (91 octane is the highest pump gas here in California)


1. The tune was done using code specific to the golf/jetta ecu's
The coilpack Corrado code is significantly different, such that
I will need to test the tune on a Corrado before release.
(I can't just copy the map data from one to the other.)
More importantly, the golf/jetta MAF sensor is identical to the Obd2 Mk3 sensor and so drops into our current large MAF housing.
The hot wire sensor on the Corrado will require a newly designed
MAF housing. (I am working on this now)
I have donor SC and Turbo Corrados available, so its just 'work' now.

2. The tune was created using 93 octane pump gas, but
91 should be fine. (using the same pliosophy as the obd2 tunes)
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (Jefnes3)*

Thank You sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

A big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for C2


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (BigDaddyCW)*

What I would love to see is this setup on a C2 super charger kit. Say with 3 diffrent pulley sizes...
How is it going to work with my sort of set up.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_What I would love to see is this setup on a C2 super charger kit. Say with 3 diffrent pulley sizes...
How is it going to work with my sort of set up.

Now that the OBD I software is complete, the C2 SC is now available ! ! ! !
C2


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

bump for an awesome product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (PhOO)*

I am sure it is good software. But before I ditch my custom ATP ob1 chip and injectors. I would need to see some dyno's with the AFR ratio's shown. I have a lot of time and money in getting the current set up running so I am a little leary of just ditching it. Especially now that I have broke the 300hp mark.
One reason I want to see and learn more is the drastic difference between the HP and Torq curves from the dyno graph C2 posted and that of mine.

I would like to see a better write up explaining the changes in software and why they were made and the benifits. Just saying it has 24x24 maps meens little to me. 
I need some context to comapare it to.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Well,
My understanding of the c2 software was that it isn't meant 100% for power gains only - but safety and driveability.
Ie. no banging off of the knock sensors and plenty of safe timing...
At least that's what I thought.
I do remember when Jeff and I tuned my car that the a/f ratios were dead-on even/flat.
So that's got to say something.
I'm just asking (no sarcasm meant here at all) but is your a/f ratio flat or are their some dips and peaks???
I would say if there are any then that would be the main selling point to switching over.
Just a thought.
Later,


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Big UPs to Frank 'The Biz' Bisogno. 
He stepped up with the car and the patience to wait while I made tuning software. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Stay 'tuned'...
Jeffrey Atwood

was he the guy in VWPerformance (or VW Golf) magazine with the red GTI VR6? This was an issue from a couple years ago. His "security system" was a Glock! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (vr6ofpain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ofpain* »_was he the guy in VWPerformance (or VW Golf) His "security system" was a Glock! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yep, thats the ride..... Just a smooth, and somewhat faster
with the turbo (over the SC he used to have).
I would love to explain the software changes we made....
drop me an IM.
to put it in to context:
the largest stock maps are 16x16, so 24x24 gains us
a little better resolution, needed to cover 0 to 30psi(abs).
Stock is designed to cover just 0 to 15psi(abs)
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

was the 30# software I bought (Stage I fuel kit) designed for 93 octane too? Because all I am able to put in my car is 91 octane.

One again **** California. I really need to leave this state.


----------



## turbo12v (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*

I would never p[ut anything lower than 93 into a car with boost. I would even try to get to a sunoco and get 94 if you can


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (turbo12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo12v* »_I would never p[ut anything lower than 93 into a car with boost. I would even try to get to a sunoco and get 94 if you can

You do not live in CA. There is only 91 octane(Supreme/Premium). I am not gonna drive ~150-200 miles in search of the random Sunoco station, to pay out of my ass for high octane. I am also not gonna routinely put octane booster in my car. Way too much money.
Just consider yourself lucky that you can get 93 octance at a normal station. And make sure to point out to your close friends how stupid CA is.


----------



## Kung Corrado (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (Jefnes3)*

Jefnes3 or anyone from C2, could you please contact me on: [email protected]
I would like to know more about the software you've created since im building on a turboproject, a Corrado VR6 2.9L.
Regards,
Mikael Pigall


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (Kung Corrado)*

I would like to say that the C2 OBD1 soft ware is great we have had it in are shop car for over a month and it runs awesome no problems at all with it. 
This is a very good set up.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To C2


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I would like to say that the C2 OBD1 soft ware is great we have had it in are shop car for over a month and it runs awesome no problems at all with it. 
This is a very good set up.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To C2 


Thanks Kinetic







..it has been a honor to have been included on such a well-engineered VR6 Turbo Kit as the one that you have released....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Kinetic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ofpain* »_
You do not live in CA. There is only 91 octane(Supreme/Premium). I am not gonna drive ~150-200 miles in search of the random Sunoco station, to pay out of my ass for high octane. I am also not gonna routinely put octane booster in my car. Way too much money.
Just consider yourself lucky that you can get 93 octance at a normal station. And make sure to point out to your close friends how stupid CA is.









Jeff is working on a custom tune for me, slightly less "transitional" timing, to stop the ping that shows up if you are crusing at high rpms, then step on it. Maybe this could later be sold with the 95mm MAF housing as the "California Stage I Fuel kit".
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## white4dr (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*

I have recently installed this kit in my car, and am experiencing a severe cutout at partial throttle/boosted times, as well as some times with full throttle, it feels like the fuel pump is shutting off, or the cars timing is being pulled out from under it, something is wrong, any suggestions?


----------



## DUBBN (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (white4dr)*

is there a stage 2 avalible specifcly for a distributrless corrado 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


_Modified by DUBBN at 5:42 PM 11-6-2006_


----------



## 95-vr6cabby (May 23, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports OBD1 Forced Induction Software (1552)*

Thats great if you have an OBD1 with a coil pack. Have you finished the software for OBD1 with distributor. I remember you saying something about getting our own 4 inch MAF housing. If its finished I'm definitly intrested


----------

